# Books (or other articles, etc.) on Atonality



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for books on atonality to better my atonal compositions. I see some on Amazon, but there doesn't seem to be a definitive "best". I'd prefer to spend the least money possible, considering these books are expensive. Even better would be something like this: 
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...&sig=AHIEtbRsRmIvMhvHNROOvQT1OA8J2f2xJg&pli=1
because it's free.

I've been focusing on the twelve tone technique, but I'd like stuff on other types of serialism and free atonality also.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Its kinda expensive, but Vincent Persichetti's Twentieth-Century Harmony: Creative Aspects and Practice is pretty awesome. It explores many different contemporary harmonic techniques, with musical score examples.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Are you interested in Ligeti's polyrhythmic technique?, I can give you the links of some articles.


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm interested in every single piece of theory I can get my hands on.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.stephenandrewtaylor.net/taylor-ligeti,africa.pdf

(I'm a physicist, by the way; I have read that you are interested in maths)


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

What BurningDesire said I agree with; Twentieth-Century Harmony: Creative Aspects and Practice is a concise and immensely rewarding book.


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you for the article, I will read it. The book looks very good, thank you. I'm glad it's cheaper than some of the others while at the same time covering more than just atonality.


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

My question is exactly how deep does this book go on specifically atonality? The other twentieth century harmony will certainly be helpful, but I'm trying to focus on atonality currently. Something like this looks really promising: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0521899559/

but costs more than three times as much. So if Persichetti's book does cover enough info, that'd be even better, since it also has a wider range of topics.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

WavesOfParadox said:


> I'm interested in every single piece of theory I can get my hands on.


Try these:

Allen Forte, _The structure of atonal music_ (Yale) - this is hard going!

All these are specifically on the second Viennese school:

Luigi Rognoni, _The second Vienna school, The rise of expressionism in the music of Arnold Schoenberg, Alban Berg and Anton von Webern_ (Calder) - I hear that you want theory, but the theory can only ever be put at the service of expression...
George Perle, _Twelve tone tonality_ (University of California)
George Perle, _Serial composition and atonality_ (University of California)
Ethan Haimo, _Schoenberg's serial odyssey, the evolution of his twelve-tone method, 1914-1928_ (Clarendon)
Kathryn Bailey, _The twelve-note music of Anton Webern_ (Cambridge University Press) - must have book on Webern

And this is an introduction. It stops in the mid 70s and is written for the knowledgeable layperson, but does anyone know of anything better?:
Jonathan Harvey, _The music of Stockhausen_ (Faber)

All of these are old - all but the last belonged to my father who died years ago, however they are worth tracking down secondhand


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

That's expensive, but I'll look into them if I feel like I need more after reading Persichetti's book.


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> Its kinda expensive, but Vincent Persichetti's Twentieth-Century Harmony: Creative Aspects and Practice is pretty awesome. It explores many different contemporary harmonic techniques, with musical score examples.


Wooow, Vincent Persichetti. Have you listened to his music? It's magical.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

You can add
Reginald Smith Brindle,_ Serial composition_ (OUP)
to the list. Not as fierce as some of the others I cited.


----------

